# FS: Clearance Sales: 25g long Hagen tank set, pleco caves



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

2 Pleco/cory caves

$5/both


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ed, 
PMed for all the 5 piece driftwoods.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Pm sent for the All-Glass Aquarium 33 gallon 4 footer amazing complete setup


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

updated~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

That 90G setup is awsome ! Pming you about it !


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

sweet 33g long!


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

33g long SOLD, All bio-balls SOLD, all woods SOLD.

will add new stuffs soon when i get things sorted


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

some new stuffs.............


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

90g is on hold~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

2217 has gone. 2213 still avail~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

too bad, it's gone


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

updated~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

nice plec caves you have pm


----------

